# Not how you do it



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

This is not how you are supposed to ride an ATV..... Mudland last Saturday night I think I did something just a tad bit wrong.
Brand new CAN AM XMR 1000 didn't even get a scratch and as for me just a huge *** dent in my ego!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Hahaha you need one of those jeep stickers for the skid plate 

"If you can read this flip me over"


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

At least your ok, were did you flip, one of the canals?


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

It's easier to go through the mud if the tires are on the ground..

Glad your ok..
Brian


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*yep*



4Rodsfishing said:


> At least your ok, were did you flip, one of the canals?


I was running the road on top of one of the canals and got on it pretty hard, the back end slid over the edge and the front decided to follow it. 
It happened pretty fast so not much time to think but I figure when the back started sliding if I would have stayed on the gas I probably would have pulled it back up on top... who knows.... I do know letting off the gas didn't help! lol

Also 3AM so there could be more possibilites to how this could happen... BURP.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats my buddy Miguels bike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hes a 2cooler also


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

They are making 1000cc atv's now? Badass!!!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*nope*



Hotrod said:


> Thats my buddy Miguels bike


Hotrod that is my new bike.... Miquel was riding with us and in fact he took the pics and texted them to me. 
I can tell you he was a blast to hang with he stayed in our campsite and we pretty much partied all night!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*new*



tamucc04 said:


> They are making 1000cc atv's now? Badass!!!


Here is what it looks like right side up, day I bought it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol ****, yeah he can go all night lol. Good guy!


----------



## ERIC_K (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mudland - CanAm1000*









Don't feel too bad - My new Cam-Am 1000 less than 2 weeks old..

Also at Mudland...:texasflag


----------



## ERIC_K (Jan 13, 2012)

*Can-Am Before Pic*


----------

